
MySigMail – UI Email Signature Generator - antonreshetov
https://github.com/antonreshetov/mysigmail
======
Someone1234
This isn't a criticism, just a note to others.

I'd caution others against using the embedded image functionality even if it
seems cleaner/more reliable. It bloats out the size of the email you're
sending too much. For example I added a 5 KB JPG image, populated all the
default fields, and the resulting HTML was 70 KB. This seems to be the result
of BASE64's inefficiency.

You could alternatively upload the image to e.g. Amazon's S3 and link to it
instead. That way you have completely control, and there's some redundancy
there.

According to my back of napkin maths, Amazon's S3 would cost less than
5c/month, assuming millions of requests, and the same 5 KB thumbnail.

I really like this open source project in general. Again, this is in no way a
criticism of them, there's no other way I know of to embed an image.

~~~
mgkimsal
> According to my back of napkin maths, Amazon's S3 would cost less than
> 5c/month, assuming millions of requests

You might need a bigger napkin.

For 1 million requests, S3 will cost you $0.40, excluding storage or other
transfer costs. 5 million would be $2.

It's not _free_ , but also '5c/month for millions of requests' is a tad bit
off.

~~~
Someone1234
May I ask how you got that figure? Using Amazon's S3 calculator here, I am
getting sub 10c:

[https://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html](https://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html)

This is assuming a 5 KB image, no free tier, US East, S3 Standard, and at
least 1m requests (GET/SELECT). I'm including data out and data transfer.

~~~
mgkimsal
[https://aws.amazon.com/s3/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/s3/pricing/)

GET, SELECT and all other Requests $0.0004 per 1,000 requests

1000 * 1000 is $0.40 for the requests.

On the calculator link you sent, I put in "1000000" in the GET/SELECT
requests, and see "Estimate of your Monthly Bill ($ 0.39)"

~~~
Someone1234
Looks like I was mistaken. Thanks for the correction.

~~~
mgkimsal
no worries - 40c is still not 'much' by most standards.

------
OliverJones
Whatever happened to the simple line of text for a sig?

My Name * Developer * Excellent Company * me@example.com * +1.212.555.1212

~~~
vb6lives
Nothing happened to it. If you like your one liner, keep using it. You don't
have to use this tool.

------
toun
I was wondering if it was possible to sign emails on the mail server instead
of configuring each client individually. Also annoying is the fact that some
clients seem to alter the signature before sending the message, resulting in
the utter destruction of my magnificent design. I have seen some tools like
alterMIME but nothing specifically designed to insert signatures to the right
place. Ideally some kind of milter for Postfix I guess.

------
duncan-donuts
This is cool, but I think you need to add some clarity around the "project"
tab. I thought I was adding some sort of link/info for a project that I've
worked on that would be relevant in a signature. I deleted the default one and
the entire signature was deleted. I think "Projects" is a really bad name for
this.

~~~
antonreshetov
Thanks for the suggestion! It is worth thinking about changing the name of tab
Projects for better UX

------
davzie
This is really great! I've wanted something that builds a simple, beautiful
signature like this for some time! Thanks!

~~~
antonreshetov
Enjoy )

------
beart
Copy as HTML is not working in Firefox

~~~
antonreshetov
Firefox has its own opinion on this matter. We'll have to think about a
solution.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Add-
ons/Web...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Add-
ons/WebExtensions/Interact_with_the_clipboard)

------
lbj
This is awesome, very well done!

~~~
antonreshetov
Thanks!

